# Alarm clocks



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I set all 3 of my phone's alarms. All within 2 minutes of each other. 

The last alarm, the "you need to get the fuck up right now" alarm is LOUD, hideous YODELING. That I put across the room. So if the last-chance alarm goes off, I get up in a scrambled panic to stop the misery and embarrassment (I have roommates).


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

Try to wake up before the alarm, obviously, when you wake up is 'kinda' out of your control, but do what you can to ensure you don't go to sleep exhausted. Trust me, waking up before the alarm does such much good, and I mean psychological good, this may not be how it is for you personally so pay it no mind if thats the case; I find waking up at least 20 minutes before my alarm actually puts me in a good mood! Makes me excited to get the day rolling, and ensures that I've definetely had my bodies 'fill' on sleep.


----------



## Mav (Dec 19, 2010)

I have three alarms. One: My radio which I make sure is on that annoying buzzing noise. Two: If I feel compelled to snooze the radio alarm, I have another set for my phone for five minutes later. Five minutes is roughly half way between snoozes on my radio alarm. Three: As I still live at home, I ask my mother to wake me up if I am still not up after half an hour. That is really pushing the limit though, I usually stop the hassle and wake up at the first alarm.


----------

